# New home defense rounds????



## jordan (Jun 15, 2008)

I went to the range last Friday and was talking to one of the range control guys, old hillbilly guy but absolutely hilarious. I spent half the time just trying to understand him so I didn't get everything he said but he was talking about a 'new or newer' kind of round that when fired at a person it will enter and sprawl. But if it hits, say something like a 2X4 in a wall, it will not go through it, it stops. So you don't shoot your neighbor/family while they are sleeping. Has anyone heard of anything like that?? It got me a little curious and I decided to check it out. A while back I heard of FAMs using something similar to these "special rounds" but I found out that wasn't the case. It just peaked my curiosity.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jun 15, 2008)

Was he talking about Glaser Safety Slugs?

http://www.dakotaammo.net/products/glaser/glaser.htm


----------



## jordan (Jun 15, 2008)

Hmmp, interesting. Sounds right. Thanks for the link. Now that I have an idea what they are called, Ill look for dope on them.


----------



## pardus (Jun 15, 2008)

Kinda, almost sounds like a Hatton round, though it was designed to shoot hinges/locks etc... :2c:


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jun 15, 2008)

No problem.  I know a few guys that shoot them.  They are pretty expensive though.


----------



## Bco1-3 (Jun 15, 2008)

He might have been talking about that LaMas ammo. As much as I well and truely dislike the web site I'm citing, this article sums it up: http://www.defensereview.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=577


----------



## pardus (Jun 15, 2008)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> No problem.  I know a few guys that shoot them.  They are pretty expensive though.



What do they shoot? :uhh:


----------



## jordan (Jun 17, 2008)

I did some research and came to the conclusion that, personally, I dont think they would be worth it. The FBI did their ballistic tests and said, in the event that you completly miss what you are shooting at, the round hits drywall, lethality is is actually increased.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jun 17, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> What do they shoot? :uhh:



The Glaser rounds.  .45


----------



## pardus (Jun 17, 2008)

Ah roger that, cheers.


----------



## jordan (Jun 17, 2008)

It might sound good and it might look good but when it comes down to it, you are probably better off just using some 125gr JHP rounds..


----------



## pardus (Jun 18, 2008)

You keep your JHP...


----------



## jordan (Jun 18, 2008)

haha, I will keep my JHPs.. you can keep the torch.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 18, 2008)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Was he talking about Glaser Safety Slugs?
> 
> http://www.dakotaammo.net/products/glaser/glaser.htm



That's exactly what I was thinking, but these slugs have been around for over a decade now. Good for light clothing barriers, not so good if your perp has on a cowhide leather jacket, leather vest, and a BMI of 20+


----------



## jordan (Jun 19, 2008)

...another reason to stick with jhp's.. :)


----------

